
'Chernobyl' on HBO and Potential Risks of Real Ukraine Nuclear Plants - mimixco
https://www.rt.com/news/459661-ukraine-chernobyl-nuclear-blackout/
======
Fins
Believing RT to say anything truthful about anything Ukrainian would be rather
naive.

~~~
mimixco
I totally get the concerns about RT, but even a liar can tell the truth
sometimes. From the content of the article itself, it seems pretty realistic
to my mind.

~~~
Fins
It's possible that they are correct, but seeing what Russian media claims
about Ukraine since the beginning of the conflict I would not bet on it.

